
Automatic braking to be standard by 2022 - A4LAU
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/automatic-braking-to-be-standard-by-2022/
======
greenyoda
_" What’s new is that the technology will be standard, not an option that can
cost $1000 or more to add onto your new car."_

They're not going to give electronics away for free, so the base price of the
car will be higher, to include the price of the safety systems. However, the
price will probably come down to something closer to the manufacturing cost
once they can't treat it as a "premium" add-on, so maybe the cars will cost
$500 more instead of $1000 more.

Does anyone know how mature this technology is, or have first-hand experience
with it? I'm thinking of getting it on a new Honda Civic, but I'm concerned
about the usual bugs that come with any new technology.

